# Torque Wrench: Craftman(Sears) vs Husky(Home Depot) vs Pepboy brand



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi

I am looking for torque wrench, currently, I found Craftmen for $69, Husky for $69, and some other brand from pepboy for $20.

Do you guys have any recommendation?

eel


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I have the Husky, seems to work well.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

What kind of torque range do I need?

eel


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

eelnoraa said:


> What kind of torque range do I need?
> 
> eel


 What will you use it for? If it's for wheels/brakes, then something that goes from 10-100 lbs/ft will be fine. I had a Husky that broke down after a year and a half of use, then I got the Craftsman about a year ago. It's worked very well so far.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I noticed recently that some Huskys are rebadged SK, which are better than like-priced Craftsmans.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

For craftsman, they have 3/8" with 5 - 80 ft-lb. ($90), and with 10 - 75 ft-lb ($69)
with 1/2", they have 20 - 150, 25 - 250

I mainly use or wheel/break, oil change, .. some DIY maintainance. Do I need 1/2" or 3/8"?

I have absolutely no experience with torque wrench. Thanks for any advices.

eel


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

eelnoraa said:


> For craftsman, they have 3/8" with 5 - 80 ft-lb. ($90), and with 10 - 75 ft-lb ($69)
> with 1/2", they have 20 - 150, 25 - 250
> 
> I mainly use or wheel/break, oil change, .. some DIY maintainance. Do I need 1/2" or 3/8"?
> ...


3/8" drive for smaller fasteners or applications that need less torque applied.

1/2" drive for wheel lugs and larger fasteners.

You may want to consider a 1/2" drive breaker bar (aka, hinged handle) to loosen your lugs too. Do not use the torque wrench to undo fasteners...

I use SK.


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

If you have some money to spend, then I'd say Snap On.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I have a couple of Craftsman (3/8" and 1/2") and htey have served me well.

I have heard very good things about SK torque wrenches.

Snap On are excellent, of course, but most Snap On stuff is double to triple other quality brand stuff.

For oil changes you will need the 3/8" one since many of those fasteners are quite low torque, the same for brakes.

Wheels and suspension work require the higher torque of the 1/2" one.

Do NOT use a 1/2" torque wrench to do under 20 foot pound stuff, even if it is "rated" for it, the error is too great.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Which ever one you get back off on the torque setting to zero when ever you are finished using it.that way you won't have to get it calibrated and the oil won't leak out.
Good luck
vern


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Do NOT use a 1/2" torque wrench to do under 20 foot pound stuff, even if it is "rated" for it, the error is too great.


yep, typically the first 10% of a torque wrench's rate torque range has a high percent error (read useless). I have a 3/8" 10-100ft-lbs (home depot special ~$60) It's effectively a 20-100ft-lbs. Good for wheel changes and other general use.

If it hasn't been said before, with click type wrenchs make sure to reset the wrench to it's lowest setting (ie zero) when your done. This will unload the measuring spring and help your wrench maintain it's precision.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

I had a Craftsman one and it worked fine until it fell apart- a plastic collar cracked and fell off, some clips fells out, and it leaked oil a bit. So I spent the money for a Snap On one ($210, I think). It's much better made- all metal, no plastic. But, of course, it's pretty expensive.


----------



## stsmytherie (May 8, 2003)

Does the Craftsman lifetime warranty apply to torque wrenches?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

stsmytherie said:


> Does the Craftsman lifetime warranty apply to torque wrenches?


 NO, 90 days.
vern


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I have Craftsman torque wrenches.

One of the drawbacks to the Craftsmans are that they cost $89 to recalibrate. It's cheaper to buy new ones that to get them calibrated. Maybe Snap-ons or other brands are cheaper over their lifetimes.

I worked in a metrology lab at Cincinnati Milacron when I was in college, so I feel pretty strongly about getting torque wrenches periodically recalibrated. Maybe that makes me nuts, but I don't care. A torque wrench is no good if it is off by 20% or more.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Snap-on and SK, they are too expansive for me.
I think craftsman/husky price range is about the max I want to spend. coz I don't do this kind of thing all the time, I don't want to spend $200 on it. So please recommend me something? thanks

eel


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

eelnoraa said:


> Snap-on and SK, they are too expansive for me.
> I think craftsman/husky price range is about the max I want to spend. coz I don't do this kind of thing all the time, I don't want to spend $200 on it. So please recommend me something? thanks
> 
> eel


Craftsman. Just don't expect to keep it for 5 years and still have it work right.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

eelnoraa said:


> Snap-on and SK, they are too expansive for me.
> I think craftsman/husky price range is about the max I want to spend. coz I don't do this kind of thing all the time, I don't want to spend $200 on it. So please recommend me something? thanks
> 
> eel


SK doesn't have to be more expensive than Craftsman or Husky, I got mine for ~ $70 here: http://www.thetoolwarehouse.net/shop/SK-74104.html


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

F1Crazy said:


> SK doesn't have to be more expensive than Craftsman or Husky, I got mine for ~ $70 here: http://www.thetoolwarehouse.net/shop/SK-74104.html


thanks a lot, that seems like something I want to get.

eel


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

Griot's also sells a 1/2' torque wrench for $175. It comes with lifetime calibration.


----------

